# It boggles the mind...........



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Just out of interest I was searching for insurance. I have 5+ years no claims, clean licence (fluke), tracker, cat 1 alarm, garaged in a good postcode. I have said my car was worth 9 grand. Elephant quote me 1050 quid. Which is a hell of a lot more expensive than I am paying now. So out of interest, I thought lets see some logic at work. I put in for the same details, but on a 1996 Ferrari F355 Spider worth 45 grand. Same miles per year and everything. Guess what the quote came back as.... 602 pounds.

Now how the hell does that work?

How on earth is it cheaper to insure an exotic, easy to steal Ferrari, than my 15 year old 9 grand GTR.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

*Update 993 Turbo*

723 quid!!!

joke...


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Try a Lambo next


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

import


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

*M3 CSL*

Worth 40k

780 quid...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

*Unbelievable...*

I am totally not lying here..

Lambo Diablo SV 1996 worth 50 grand.

793 fully comp. 

200 quid cheaper than my 9 grand, 15yr old skyline


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

*2003 Diablo Roadster*

Worth 65 grand...

same price as SV


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

*SL65 AMG 2004 - worth 65 grand*

620 quid

I am writing to some sort of ombudsman...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

*Ferrari F40 - 1989 - Worth 75 grand*

Ok, so it seems 75k is the most they will quote online for... however...

I kid you not and have saved my quote.

They will insure me on a Ferrari F40 for ..... wait for it....

621 pounds a year..

No word of a lie.


----------



## REEVO (Aug 1, 2006)

you re lucky i can't get a quote for a 1994 33gts non turbo automatic as all the insurance companies state that it is not on the register !!!!!! can anyone help please


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nobody in there right mind would steal a sh**ter, but the skyline would not be safe. heehehhehehe. IMOA:smokin:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

You are right about the GTS non turbo.... guess you will have to just go for the GTR.

If I look at a GTS Turbo, the premium is the same..

What no claims do you have?


----------

